# Weak areas in yaks: Don't do this!!!



## troppo (Feb 1, 2006)

With a few posts on some yaks having weak areas and by pushing on the inside it becomes obviious the plastic is thin, I did an experiment. I put my foot in through the rear hatch of my yak and pushed on the plastic to try and see if it was thin and soft and would my foot go through.

The outcome was my foot was stuck. Not to worry, my chainsaw was within reach so I only needed to make a few neat cuts and I was free. (see pic)

Then I used some silicon goo to stick it back together (I only had white but it blends in) and I used some old fencing wire to stitch it together (galvanised so it won't rust).

So you can see for yourself that my yak is now as good as new and ya can't hardly even see where I did the surgery.

All I am worried about now is that those whiting that bit off Andy Bear's leg some time back might smack into my yak and bust off that weaker bit. (Andy B's leg grew back and he says he is fine now.) You can read about Andy's leg growing back on this forum. Like all the posts, if its on this forum, it must be true. :shock: :wink:


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Im glad you find the lighter side of this situation, if this was my yak with my leg these pictures would have never made the net 

Seriously, glad your legs free though :?


----------



## troppo (Feb 1, 2006)

I think it was Occy, that wise old man, who said, "Troppo by name and troppo by nature." I didn't actually get stuck, I just followed the lead of the big newspapers and made it up.  Have a laugh, I'll go back to basket weaving.


----------



## Russ (Feb 24, 2006)

Troppo

:lol: :lol: :lol: You are without doubt the basketiest basket case I have ever had the bloody pleasure of not meeting yet  

 fishing Russ


----------



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

One look at that chainsaw, and I passed out. Glad everything is ok. You need to keep the chainsaw handy cos you might have to split a King George whiting up the spine before you lug him onto the barbie! :lol:

Cheers Andybear :lol:


----------



## Les Lammers (Nov 9, 2005)

Troppo,

That is brilliant! You should run for the US Presidency! We need a quick thinker like yourself running the show.

Les


----------



## DGax65 (Jun 7, 2006)

Les
Let me see if I can follow that through to its logical conclusion. We got our foot stuck in Iraq, so we need to get a chain saw and cut up Iraq to get out. Sounds like a plan :wink:

Troppo
You seem to be a whiz with power tools; maybe you can help me with my problem. I've got an OK Prowler 15 that has about 20 pinhole leaks in the footwells and scupper holes. Do you think that I could fix it with my welding torch?


----------



## Les Lammers (Nov 9, 2005)

DGax65 said:


> Les
> Let me see if I can follow that through to its logical conclusion. We got our foot stuck in Iraq, so we need to get a chain saw and cut up Iraq to get out. Sounds like a plan :wink:
> 
> Troppo
> You seem to be a whiz with power tools; maybe you can help me with my problem. I've got an OK Prowler 15 that has about 20 pinhole leaks in the footwells and scupper holes. Do you think that I could fix it with my welding torch?


Doug, that's good! :lol:


----------



## HiRAEdd (Nov 12, 2005)

If that was my foot and my kayak, I would have just accepted my new limb and gotten on with life  Bugger taking a chainsaw to my baby!


----------



## beefs (Jan 30, 2006)

You sir - are an idiot. :wink: hahahahahahhhaahaaa, bahahaha - thats the funniest post i've seen for a long time Troppo. However be aware that you can no longer complain about not having time to go yak fishing - or is this a symptom of not getting out in the yak enough?


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

DGax65 said:


> Les
> Let me see if I can follow that through to its logical conclusion. We got our foot stuck in Iraq, so we need to get a chain saw and cut up Iraq to get out. Sounds like a plan :wink:


Doug, just wait till after the Congressional elections. James Baker is working on the plan. Ain't gonna fix anything though if the rest of the middle east and the Indian subcontinent are any guide.

Troppo, mate how bored are you? You need to get out and fish


----------



## yakfly (Jun 8, 2006)

tropp
buy another yak for the other foot,then like JC youll be able to walk on water


----------



## troppo (Feb 1, 2006)

Folks, your posts are gold! Absolutely side-splitting funny. Keep it up. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :shock: :lol: :lol: :lol: 8) 8)   :shock: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

nothing to add here ... apart from 'TOP EFFORT' TROPPO :roll: :lol:


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

LMAO Troppo, ya clown. :lol:


----------

